#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-21
<Jordan_U> Can anyone help me explain dmesg, and other things, to ubuntunewbie?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, does not !dmesg do it?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Thanks, I hope it will :)
<bazhang> :)
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-24
<guest> hello
<bazhang> hi
<guest> any1 here?
<bazhang> yes
<guest> hi u knoqw anything about nvidia?
<bazhang> try #ubuntu and give more details when there
<guest> k
